# I'm starting my Master's!



## bond-servant (Feb 1, 2005)

I've just been accepted to Whitefield! I'm enrolled in the M.A.C.S. (Master Arts in Christian Science) program.

Dream come true. I'm both thrilled and nervous... like when you're little and about to jump of the high dive for the first time.....

Well... to God be the glory!


----------



## daveb (Feb 1, 2005)

Congratulations! May God bless you as you study.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 1, 2005)

bond-servant,

Congrats!

What would you like to ultiamtely do?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 1, 2005)

YAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 1, 2005)

That is so wonderful Beth. You will be great.


----------



## bond-servant (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> bond-servant,
> 
> Congrats!
> ...



Thanks! I love ya'll. :bigsmile:

Well, in the short run, I hope this will not only grow me as a person and in the Lord, but help in my lay ministries (women's ministries, Bible studies, evangelism/outreach leadership team) and homeschooling my sons.

Long term, I hope it will open doors for me to serve in an 'official' position in our church to head the women's ministries or a womens outreach. But, God may have other plans.....

thanks for asking.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 2, 2005)

Sounds great. We need more biblically solid women in the church. Learn lots!


----------

